
The Bay Area's 1 Percenters - lamby
http://victorhanson.com/wordpress/?p=6654
======
joyeuse6701
Ah, someone points out the disconnect between belief and action. So many
friends and acquaintances I knew in California supported this or that policy
because the theory was good, or it synced with their moral compass, but if it
came down to anything more than a vote, or climbing the moral high horse
before espousing an opinion over a glass of wine, it would ring hollow.
Similar to this article, there was a mentality of 'here' vs. 'there' which I
think we all share. It's how we compartmentalize and make our lives easier.
The problem is other schools, not this school, the problem is about other
people, not my people, the war isn't here, it's there. Despite the great the
exposure we all receive to the problems of far distant and removed neighbors,
seldom do we seem to act on the problems in our immediate vicinity. If we
throw money at a charity, or a government entitlement program, ego and sense
of guilt from success is assuaged, but shit, but does anything really get
done, does anything change for the better? I don't have any complete solutions
and I am guilty of this mentality as well, but I am a firm believer of there
being a different better way to resolving this socio-economic issue, though as
I stated earlier, belief doesn't seem to be enough.

------
7Figures2Commas
> Ostensibly, communities like Menlo Park and Palo Alto are elite enclaves,
> where power couples can easily make $300,000 to $700,000 a year as mid-level
> dot.com managers.

1\. What is a "mid-level dot.com [manager]"?

2\. $300,000 to $700,000 is a very wide range and excluding windfalls from
liquidity events, I don't think you're going to find a a lot of couples
consisting of a husband and wife who both work in technical or non-technical
mid-level roles "easily" pulling in half a million plus per year in salary in
Silicon Valley. Nice myth though.

3\. Unless that $300,000 to $700,000 is coming from interest, you need to earn
a lot more than this amount to make it into the "power couples" category in
Menlo Park or Palo Alto.

------
smartician
Typical VDH nonsense, full of logical fallacies and anecdotes. Strawmen and
Non-Sequiturs galore.

Example: (1) In the Bay Area, the majority votes for Democrats. (2) Many rich
people live in the Bay Area. (3) There has been an influx of private school
applications.

Therefore, rich liberals in the Bay Area are sending their kids to private
schools because they don't like Hispanics. Right...

